# GoreTex "Kleber"?



## Christer (2. April 2006)

Hallo, 

GoreTex Bekleidung ist ja eigentlich immer geklebt. Gibt es eventuell einen GoreTex "Kleber" aus der Tube zu kaufen? Oder muss die Klebenaht unter Wärme geklebt und gepresst werden?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## trekkinger (2. April 2006)

Auszug aus Pflegeanleitung:

REPARATUREN
Trotz aller Vorsicht kann Bekleidung beschädigt werden.
Bei wasserdichter Bekleidung führen selbst kleine Risse und
Löcher dazu, daß Wasser eindringen kann.
Wegen der besonderen Konstruktion der GORE-TEX® Bekleidung
sollten solche Schäden nur vom Fachmann repariert werden.
In diesem Fall wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller der Bekleidung oder
an den GORE Reparatur-Service
(für Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz):
HRD
Frau Heike Reischenbeck
Weldenstr. 29
D-82515 Wolfratshausen
Tel.: 0049-(0)8171-480 985
Fax: 0049-(0)8171-480 986
Achtung! Bitte die Bekleidung vor dem
Einsenden reinigen oder waschen.
Motorradkleidung und ähnliches
ohne Protektoren einsenden.
Pflege-Information
Finden Sie auch im
Internet unter:
www.gore-tex.com
GORE Kundenservice
Für weitere Fragen zum Thema
Pflege, Reparaturen etc. wenden
Sie sich bitte an den GORE
Kundenservice, gebührenfrei unter:
00 800-23 14 40 00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (2. April 2006)

sowas gibts zu kaufen, z.b. bei globetrotter. damit kann man fast alle arten von nähten abdichten oder gar kleine löcher. müsste es  aber auch im gut sortierten outdoorladen geben. speziell für gore wüsste ich jetzt nichts.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. April 2006)

ja gibt es. ich habe ohne probleme meine 3-lagen-gore-xcr hose repariert. war ein langer riss am knie. meine empfehlung kauf dir gore-kleber und ein farblich und technologisch passendes stück textil. riss reinigen, textil mit kleber versehen, von aussenseite textil über riss kleben und glatt streichen. von innen nochmals kleber auftragen und wieder glatt streichen, aber nicht zu dünn werden lassen. darf schon ruhig ne mehrere mm dicke schicht sein. dann gut ausküften und trocknen lassen, ohne dass zug oder druck drauf ist.


----------



## Christer (2. April 2006)

Hallo, 

danke für eure Infos. 

Ich habe eine sehr gute TheNorthFace GoreTex Jacke. Dort löst sich an einer Stelle die "Klebenaht". Diese möchte ich damit wieder kleben. Ein "Flicken" ist dafür nicht erforderlich. Deshalb möchte ich es einfach mal mit dem Kleber probieren. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Kyro (3. April 2006)

Wie alt ist die Jacke??? Weil sowas würde ich mal noch als Garantiefall deklarieren. Eine Naht sollte nämlich nicht einfach so aufgehen


----------



## Christer (3. April 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Kyro schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt ist die Jacke??? Weil sowas würde ich mal noch als Garantiefall deklarieren. Eine Naht sollte nämlich nicht einfach so aufgehen



Die Jacke ist erst 4 Moante alt und war sehr teuer. Aber ich möchte sie jetzt nicht einschicken lassen weil sie dann sicher wochenlang weg ist. Ich werde es mal mit so einem Kleber probieren. Wenn das nicht hält bekommt TheNorthFace die Jacke zurück. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Kyro (3. April 2006)

das ist aber die schlechtere idee... wenn du sie klebst dann "pfuscht" du dran rum und unter umständen ist die garantie dann weg. nicht das ich dir deine kompetenz absprechen will aber schick sie lieber ein... denn so nachgeklebt ist ja nicht umbedingt 100% dicht. wenn du zu dem händler deines vertrauens gehst gibt es vll sogar gleich ne neue war zumindest so bei mir als eine naht von meiner hose aufging


----------

